# First session tomorrow



## hope* (Aug 1, 2005)

I start my first Cognitive Behaviour Therapy tomorrow, im very nervous and very up tight today (poor hubby) i know to get well i have to talk about the accident and the impact it has had on me. But im not very good taking to strangers, also i was hoping my husband could have got the time off to come with me, but he couldnt, so im pretty much on my own, scary!My doctor thinks the therapy will also help my IBS, which only started after the accident, i do hope for that.So wish me well, im going to need it


----------

